# Can you get a SIII on Verizon Pre-paid



## Anonix (Jun 18, 2012)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I was wondering if there is any way to get the SIII running on Verizon Pre-Paid @ 50$ a month. The math I worked out sounds perfect and Ideal.

Verizon 2 year contract plan
Phone 300$ - Plan 100$ a month - 24 months = 2,700$

Verizon Pre-Paid 50$ a month
Phone 500$ - Plan 50$ a month - 24 months = 1,700$

I will save 1000$ in 2 years if I can get my SIII on Verizon Prepaid

So I would like to ask if this is at all possible?


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anonix said:


> Mod Type:: ModDifficulty:: Very DifficultMod Status:: AlphaApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: YesSource:: I was wondering if there is any way to get the SIII running on Verizon Pre-Paid @ 50$ a month. The math I worked out sounds perfect and Ideal.
> 
> Verizon 2 year contract plan
> Phone 300$ - Plan 100$ a month - 24 months = 2,700$
> ...


 if no one has done it, it would be in your best interest to try it yourself...Maybe call Verizon and ask... I'll do that in a minute cuz this interest me to


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Topic moved. Please use development subforum for releases only. Thanks


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

$50 plan is only for basic phones. 1gb data with unlimited talk and text starts at $80 for all smart phones with Verizon on prepaid. Your plan will not work unfortunately.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

lamb0985 said:


> $50 plan is only for basic phones. 1gb data with unlimited talk and text starts at $80 for all smart phones with Verizon on prepaid. Your plan will not work unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The $80 plan only works with 3g devices, unless they have recently changed it. $50 is for basic phones

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

As much as it pains me to say it, if you want prepaid try TMobile

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Or just do PagePlus they run on Verizon's network just MVNO and way cheaper than Verizon pre-paid...

http://www.pagepluscellular.com/

My fiance is on them and pays $35/mo (no longer offered plan) 4000 texts, 1200 min and 350 mb of data (mostly just uses WIFI as has it at home and work)

She was paying $50/mo feature phone on Verizon (no data)

Verizon pre-paid is a rip its basically same cost as if a normal sub, except your not locking in on contract. That's basically it. PagePlus uses same towers (although doesn't have the same free domestic roaming Verizon does... generally not a big deal as Verizon more or less has the US blanketed) 3G only (same as Verizon pre-paid) and is much, much cheaper.

Hell here's the comparable plan as far as cost ($55/month with them): Unlimited Talk, Unlimited Text/Picture Messages, 2 GB of Data

Here's one approx. comparable to the Verizon minimum cost of their data plan (they actually don't have one that expensive, lol): Unlimited Talk, Unlimited Text/Picture Messages, 5 GB of Data

Up until approx. 4 months ago or so (not sure when exactly) you could actually still get an unlimited data package through them for approx. $50-$60/month. Apparently that option has disappeared though (I'm guessing on a contract renewal negotiation with Verizon, were probably pretty unhappy with an MVNO offering extremely lesser rates than them operating on the same towers with unlimited data, just without LTE, lol)

Note that this is pretty much the best/easiest way to do it if you have to stay on Verizon, like how people around my area do as they basically have a stranglehold on reception. If you have other carrier's towers in the area and are able to look at them, you're much more likely to find a better deal.


----------

